# A farewell post



## MW (Jun 27, 2017)

Dear friends,

It is time for me to move on to new pastures. This will be my final post. I am thankful for the opportunity I have had to meet and talk with so many committed Christians who take the truth of God seriously and seek His glory in faith, life, and witness.

May God bless you!

Reactions: Sad 11


----------



## PhilA (Jun 27, 2017)

This is a very sad day. Your thoughtful posts and wisdom have helped me greatly. Thank you.

May God bless you!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 27, 2017)

I've enjoyed reading your posts mate. May the Lord bless all that you do for Him.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## bookslover (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to see you go, Matthew. Your posts were almost always edifying and well-written. Farewell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kodos (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow. I am going to miss you a lot, Rev. Winzer. Your posts were always extremely enlightening and your use of sound reason through the Scripture has been very helpful in my own walk with the Lord. May He bless you for all of your labors in building up the body.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## earl40 (Jun 27, 2017)

Till we meet in glory. Blessings to you and your family.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 27, 2017)

MW said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is time for me to move on to new pastures. This will be my final post. I am thankful for the opportunity I have had to meet and talk with so many committed Christians who take the truth of God seriously and seek His glory in faith, life, and witness.
> 
> May God bless you!


You will be sorely missed, dear brother. Your influence has been extremely important to me over the years. I hope that one day we may cross paths in person in this world. If not, I look forward to our meeting in glory.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 27, 2017)

PhilA said:


> Your thoughtful posts and wisdom have helped me greatly. Thank you.



Me too. Thanks


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm very sad to hear it, and so thankful for all you've posted. Your posts and a few others' have helped me tremendously over the past few years, not to simply gain knowledge but to settle me in the things of God so that I have much more peace, born of a fuller understanding, in my life. May the Lord richly bless you and your family in all your endeavors. I will keep you all in my prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jun 27, 2017)

You will be deeply missed. Thank you for blessing me with your insight into God's Word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 27, 2017)

Reverend Winzer. I echo the thoughts expressed above. I will miss your contributions to this forum very much, and sincerely hope you will be led by the Spirit to reconsider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2017)

The Lord's blessings to you, Rev. Winzer. Thank you for your consistently edifying and God glorifying posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (Jun 27, 2017)

Could I prevail with you to reconsider? You often bring light to darkness, knowledge to ignorance, sense to nonsense and fact to fiction. We need such a gift in these days in the wider church. My indebtedness is sent for your ministry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 6


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear. Thanks for you many edifying and enlightening posts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tdh86 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to see you go, Matthew! Hope I didn't push you over the edge... ;-) God bless you and keep you!
Tim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 27, 2017)

So sorry to see you go. You will be missed, as I always look forward to reading your comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jun 27, 2017)

How sad. Please consider a mere sabbatical instead. Thank you for all of your contributions. May the Lord bless and keep you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope you find your new pastures to be encouraging and edifying!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 27, 2017)

Rev. Winzer,

It saddens me to hear that you are leaving us, but I pray that God would continue to lead you wherever he so chooses and that you would continue to glorify him in all that you do. Thank you for all the wisdom and scholarly opinion that you have shared with us over the years. All of us who frequent this board owe a debt of gratitude to you. May the Lord bless you and keep you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 27, 2017)

You'll be missed!


----------



## BGF (Jun 27, 2017)

I echo all the sentiments above; thanks for your helpful contributions with hopes that you may reconsider. I consider myself a student here and although I don't post much, I read often to gain insight from my "professors". You are one of those professors from whom I have profited greatly.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 27, 2017)

Rev. Winzer,

Your posts have been a blessing to me over the ~8 years I've been on the PB. God has used you to sharpen my grasp of Scripture's teaching. Thanks for your time and patience with our many questions and quandaries. You've helped to strengthen many of us in Christ. Godspeed, until we meet in glory.

_The Lord bless you and keep you; the Lord make his face to shine upon you and be gracious to you; the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, and give you peace. _(Num 6.24-26)

Grace to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you for your goodness towards us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Parakaleo (Jun 27, 2017)

May our loss be the gain of others in God's kingdom. I rejoice for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 3


----------



## moral necessity (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. I always appreciated the logic and order you brought to a discussion. You helped plow the way to see the axioms of a subject more clearly, and deduced the conclusions properly from them. I could always count on you to bring something to the table to consider and reflect upon. May God lead you to be further useful in his kingdom, and may he keep you and strengthen you in the faith until the end. I hope to meet you someday, and to shake your hand.

Blessings and prayers...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 27, 2017)

Rev. Winzer,
This is hard news for me. You (probably not even knowing so) have poured much into my life. I will miss interacting with you and I will miss the wisdom God has given you that you shared so freely. My life is richer because of you being here. May God be gracious to you, to your family, and to the saints where you worship. As someone else said, please consider a visit here from time-to-time. In love, farewell my brother.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Parmenas (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you for your inestimable contributions to this board. I have benefited greatly from your posts. I second the sentiments of Greg.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Jun 27, 2017)

I am very sorry to see you go, I believe that I've benefited and learned more from your posts than any others over the years. Your knowledge of the Scripture and of the Reformed tradition is a great encouragement to me. May the Lord bless you richly in your future labors brother!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Warren (Jun 27, 2017)

I wasn't going to post anything, but when I read "new" as "greener," I feared something terminal was implied... Now I'm relieved.

If you can, every so often, I hope you'll keep your long-time friends here updated. God bless and keep you, friend.


----------



## RTaron (Jun 28, 2017)

Much like the posts above, I would say too you have been a great blessing to my inward life of faith. 
Please leave a trail if bread crumbs so that we might be able to follow your ministry and see how our Lord will be using you in the church. 
Blessings to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lynnie (Jun 28, 2017)

This is a shocker. Thank you for all the time and effort you have put into your posts here. 

May God bless the extra time you will have and no doubt feel led to put elsewhere. While I want to join those saying to consider it temporary, I have to admit I admire people I know getting off social media to have more time for their life in the real world. May all that God has called you to bear much fruit!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 28, 2017)

Matthew, I miss you already. May God sustain you and give you strength and encouragement in all your endeavors.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Ugh, hate to see this and hope you reconsider! We pray the best for you with whatever decision is right for you. Lord bless you, brother!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry we won't see you around here henceforth, Matthew, though I will pick up with you again on New Earth in the great city of New Jerusalem, when that age arrives. I have much appreciated your friendship and gracious patience in our many discussions, and have learned much while contending with you over various topics, mostly eschatological in nature.

It may be we will communicate in other venues before the eschaton, and in any case I will remember you in my prayers to the High Throne, as we all need great grace from the One who sits thereon. In His name, grace and peace to you, friend.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you sincerely for patiently answering so many of my questions over the years and helping me understand many good things. It is such a gift to have thoughts sharpened and clarified, which always happened in interacting with you -- even times when I thought differently! I will always value the particular, precise and rich expression you were able to give to some things that illuminated them for me. We love you in Christ and pray He will bless you and your family.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Jun 30, 2017)

MW said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is time for me to move on to new pastures. This will be my final post. I am thankful for the opportunity I have had to meet and talk with so many committed Christians who take the truth of God seriously and seek His glory in faith, life, and witness.
> 
> May God bless you!


This is, indeed, sad. Your plethora of posts and comments have been a great blessing, challenge, and aid to my own ministry and thinking. I second the idea of you reconsidering.


----------



## brendanchatt (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for all your posts. 
Be well


----------



## KMK (Jul 3, 2017)

I thought if I meditated on this for a few days the right words would come to me. But, I am left speechless. Thank you for generously and liberally blessing me with so much over the years. I probably should have expressed my gratitude more often.


----------

